# Anybody help with this one



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2017)

i keep looking att his on e bay but struggling to id and find info on it http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sabotage-...489183?hash=item2825c6fadf:g:iPMAAOSwo4pYREMV


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2017)

STX components dates it around 96.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> STX components dates it around 96.



it just intrigues me


----------



## S-Express (1 Jan 2017)

Absolutely *not* worth anything like £100.


----------



## roadrash (1 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> it just intrigues me



is that just because you like orange though


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2017)

roadrash said:


> is that just because you like orange though



not sure what is about it


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2017)

I've never heard of it, which means it's likely moderately rare. It's also a bike lf moderate quality for it's time, judging from the silhouette and componentry.

On the open market its just an old bike and wouldn't go for much, but it's pre 97, rare, seemingly original, and of decent quality, the lads on Retrobikes pay good, sometimes silly, money for bikes of this ilk.


----------



## S-Express (1 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> I've never heard of it, which means it's likely moderately rare.



Rare doesn't have to mean desirable though. As far as I can tell, Sabotage were a low-level German warehouse brand. I doubt if the Retrobike lot would look twice.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2017)

The general market agrees, but the Retrobikers don't see it that way. Some of them go potty for the most ridiculous rubbish, such as The Raleigh Activator 2. Stuff that might not attract 30 snifters in the smalls of the local chip wrapper might go for a century on Retrobikes. Seen it happen again and again.

Most bikes come from warehouses, so not sure of the relevance of that to the matter at hand.


----------



## S-Express (1 Jan 2017)

Drago said:


> Most bikes come from warehouses, so not sure of the relevance of that to the matter at hand.



You're absolutely on-the-button about most bikes spending time in warehouses at some point in their life-span. However, 'warehouse brand' is a familiar enough expression, I would have thought. The most obvious comtemporary example over here is Planet X. Now, I know PX have their own fan base, and that the original Inbred is a desirable bike in some quarters, but let's not get overly-pedantic on New Year's Day.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2017)

Exactly, and Retrobikes is the refuge of those in 'in some quarters' who salivate over the bizarrest things. I got shot of an early 501 framed Raleigh Pioneer over there for £150. There are people over there who'd pay a ton just for a STX groupset, never mind a whole bike.

And a Happy New Year Sir.


----------



## greekonabike (1 Jan 2017)

I like the look of it. I'd make an incredibly lowball offer and see if they accept.

GOAB


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2017)

greekonabike said:


> I like the look of it. I'd make an incredibly lowball offer and see if they accept.
> 
> GOAB



i have asked the seller for some more info 

the front suspension puts me off a bit


----------



## greekonabike (1 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i have asked the seller for some more info
> 
> the front suspension puts me off a bit



Lowball and send a link to this thread.

That Sabotage is probably only worth £14.53 at best. Isn't that right everyone!?

GOAB


----------



## ChrisEyles (1 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> the front suspension puts me off a bit



Some of the old RST forks were perfectly fine (I've tried out Mozo Pros and 381s which are both pretty nice, and 181s which were fine if a bit flexy, though that might just have been worn bushings) so I wouldn't let that put you off too much. 

As others have said, the STX groupset is rather nice, and is probably the mark of a decent frame too - the only thing to watch there is if you need to replace a chainring, some years Shimano used some bizarre BCDs with the granny sometimes mounted on the middle ring for STX. 

If you want an orange MTB I'd say haggle down and go for it! Well worth £14.53 of anyone's money  

(My personal thing is for yellow bikes, and yes this did play a significant part in choosing my MTB when I decided to get one)


----------



## Milzy (1 Jan 2017)

I might buy it and throw it in a skip, where it belongs.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Jan 2017)

Don't touch it @biggs682 ,it's a piece of tat.
And the fact the seller is asking a 100 for it means he knows fark all about it either.
It's an Appolloesque piece of shoot.The fork looks goosed too .


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Jan 2017)

Not disputing the opinions voiced here, but I'm curious, what marks it out as a naff bike? TBH it looks all right to me, not worth £100 for sure but worth having and riding. Would be interested to know as you quite often come across similar on ebay/gumtree. 

@Drago is dead right that a complete STX groupset is worth a fair bit in its own right over on retrobike. I do enjoy looking at some of the builds that are done on there, but can be a bit of a den of form over function! I would sacriligeously ditch the STX canti brakes and replace with cheapo non-period vees


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Jan 2017)

Milzy said:


> I might buy it and throw it in a skip, where it belongs.


The Skip would throw it back out.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2017)

£38.05 postage on top of the £100.

Oh, and the vendor only has a feedback of 4 which would also put me off.

Not that I would need any help putting me off ...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> £38.05 postage on top of the £100.
> 
> Oh, and the vendor only has a feedback of 4 which would also put me off.
> 
> Not that I would need any help putting me off ...



well seller has not responded to my questions so will keep watching luckily its close enough to pick up myself but yes any carriage charge higher than £25 seems excessive


----------

